
How Did Marriage Become a Mark of Privilege? - taigeair
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/25/upshot/how-did-marriage-become-a-mark-of-privilege.html
======
cgore
The answer they don't want to touch? The media, NYT included, has been
attacking the very concept of marriage for decades. It's not a matter of
"privilege", it's a matter of those that are more capable of ignoring poor
advice from channels like TV, or the New York Times, or your dumb roommate in
college, are more likely to be successful in general.

------
tmnvix
For a lot of people, they want to be financially secure before they marry
(historically men would often marry later than women - after 'making their
fortune' or establishing their career). With todays casualised workforce,
houseprices, etc, that sort of security is more elusive.

